# What am I?



## salsaman451 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all

Need help on id this sub dominate male. think he is a hybrid. half yellow fin (ACEI) and half Bumble Bee (Crabo). He is about 5 inches. in length and 2 1/2 yrs. old.

When he raises his fins they are yellow at the top and dark to black on the rest of the fin. He changes color to almost all black to green and purple with yellow, plus getting strips when excited.

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh22 ... ommale.jpg

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## salsaman451 (Oct 4, 2006)

Anybody Out their ???


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Salsaman,

Probably no input because the fish is most likely a hybrid and it is not possible in most cases to tell the species involved in a hybrid. Any guesses would be pure speculatio


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks somewhat like a Tropheops type but the mouth doesn't look right, at least from the pic. There are many, many different mbuna. It's often very hard to tell with large adults in subdued color.

Looks nothing like an Acei nor a Crabro... other than being a Mbuna.

Where did you get these fish and why would you think they are probably hybrids?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree that it has tropheops like coloration but as noki said the mouth is not tropheops. I think it is still a hybrid but I was going to ask the same questions: where did you get the fish?


----------



## salsaman451 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello all

Well he came from my tank. father was most likely the Crabo or a Rusty like I talked about in the other thread. and the mother was most likely a Yellow tail or a Kenyi. like I said earlier the fish was the offspring from one of my fish in my tank.

Thanks


----------



## salsaman451 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello all

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh22 ... ommale.jpg

This fish from my tank, why do I know this, because he is a offspring from one of my other Cichlids in my Aquarium. please tell me what you think he is.

thanks :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm gonna do it, I'll be the first to pull out the "hybrid card".

Based on what your stocklist has in it - there is no way for this to be of pure blood. Good chance it was a I. sprengereae X Met. estherae cross (just based on the colors I see). There is no way to know for sure. I would advise against letting it out of your tank, into the hobby.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree with Brian. Since you only have one of each species listed in your signature, all of the fry in the tank will be hybrids, and should never leave your tanks.


----------



## salsaman451 (Oct 4, 2006)

Not going to get rid of my fish, even if it is a hybrid. He has great colors and personality as do all my fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

salsaman451 said:


> Not going to get rid of my fish, even if it is a hybrid. He has great colors and personality as do all my fish.


That's not a problem, as long as you are aware of the problems that can be caused if they leave your tanks. :thumb:


----------

